# ANOTHER New Guy!



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

....Had one of those moments where I walked up to the betta cup shelf, saw him, then snatched him and ran for the counter. :lol: HAD to have him. So, I'd like to introduce Smore, my newest addition :-D :lol: He was labeled as an HM, but I'm thinking Delta.....
Either way, I love him to bits. :lol:


























Those were the best pics I could get, not too proud of them....I hate that bowl, but its all I had available ><; No worries though, I stuck a small heater in there and the temp is hanging around 78-79. I'll get him something else later this week


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

beautiful!
Where did you get him?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Its just a little local place called Bridges Pets. Theres only one around here where I live and then a couple towns over they have one I think. ^^;


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## Tempy (Aug 26, 2009)

he is so cute!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDD Thanks! My mom looked at me funny when I said I wished I could snuggle him :lol:


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I love the coloring! He's pretty!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

wow very unique betta! great name for him too very fitting 

Deff a delta tail i think.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats! I love him.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ohhhh my goodness.... I LOVE him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I would have done the same thing. He is adorable!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thanks you guys :-D

Yeah, I've never seen a betta like him before....unless you count his brother who was in the cup next to him, but he had more black and grey then Smore. 
The name was actually totally random......a friend and I were talking about marshmallows and chocolate and I was all '....I'll name my betta Smore!' :lol: My mom said I should name him Spot or something, but I wanted something a little more unique....

I'm curious, I'd been looking into breeding a little bit out of curiosity(and the hope that one day I could get my pair of CTs to spawn.....I know its difficult and I've been doing my research ;-) But I definitely won't rush into it, still in the planning and thinking stage.)and I discovered some things about genetics, markings, and colorings. I've always been fascinated by genetics, so this really caught my attention. However, when I tried to look more into it and possibly a list with pictures of the different colors/traits/markings that are common/desirable/bred for, I found little info. SO, I'm curious, anyone know if Smore has any special traits or markings? Mostly just for curiosities sake and so I'll know if I ever see them again


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He looks like he is a Dragon. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong!) 

I LOVE him, I might even buy a baby if you bred him.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

He's beautiful. So lucky to be able to find something other than veils and crowns. Don't get me wrong, i love my betta mafia of veils and crowns. BUt I would LOVE to have a Dealt, or Halfmoon for that matter! Congrats.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooooo, I LOVE dragons :-D
Don't think he'd be characterized as a dragon though....the pictures don't really show it, but in reality the top half of his body is white and the bottom is, like, totally clear. I had to put him under a bright light and look very closely to see the scales and make sure they were actually there xD
If I can find the right female, I might end up breeding him....but for now, he's just going to be my desk companion :lol:

Thanks  I'd ALWAYS wanted an HM....specifically yellow in color, thats my dream betta. I was so excited when I came in to see a bunch labeled as HM as opposed to CTs(which I do love as well though)and Doubles. Though I believe many of those HMs were Deltas, like Smore,....but they're still beauties. :-D
Aww, Betta Mafia! How cute!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I LOVE Deltas xDD My favorite type of betta. Put a lock on the bowl x3 If I find out where you are, that boy is MINE. xD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, looks like I'll have to go out and buy more locks ;-)

I'm trying to get pictures of him fully flared, but hes not working with me  He definitely doesn't have the full HM tail.... but, you can't see it on the pictures because that part of him is clear, his tail extends about another quarter of an inch and looks more rounded like an HM.....especially when he flares up. I dunno, maybe he's just a Super Delta?


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

wow he is awesome!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow beautiful!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks xD

Okay, so, I figured out that propping the mirror agents the glass worked better then trying to hold it AND take pictures at the same time.... :lol: SO, I got a couple pictures. They're not the best, but at least they show his fins fully extended


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He is such a pretty boy!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I love him!!!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeousss!!!! His name fits him to a tee!


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Buetiful coloring!!! Silver betta's look soooooo nice!!!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys! Mom actually made fun of the name, she says, and I quote 'I bet he'll wish you listened to me and named him Spot after all the other fish start making fun of him and try to cook him over a campfire with graham crackers' :lol:

I must say though, Smores definitely my baby....his bowl sits next to my comp and he's always watching whenever I'm doing something :-D
I can't wait to get him his own tank, I'm sure he'll be even happier


----------

